# I guess I have a Wolf



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

So this picture of Rollo (below) is my background on my computer at work. Lady in the office comes over & asks what kind of dog he is - I tell her he is a GSD, she goes "No, that's definitely a wolf, I've seen them before." she was dead serious & KEPT telling me he is a wolf & not a GSD. Lol, so my question now is, what do I do now that I obviously have a wolf? Do I leave the forum & make new friends at the wolf forum website? Very confused.. 
[url=https://flic.kr/p/2h2XQF5]unnamed (1) by charlie marquardt, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Lmao! I get that all the time with Crios. Little kids see him and say “look at the wolf mommy.” I look at him and just see a derpy mixed dog. He’s the white one.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

Yes, pack your bags and leave immediately before your wolf taints our forum ???


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

OMG that's funny... obviously that is a GSD and not a wolf lol
I love how red his ears are, beautiful coat!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Jchrest said:


> Yes, pack your bags and leave immediately before your wolf taints our forum ???


It's been a good ride lol


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

LRP said:


> OMG that's funny... obviously that is a GSD and not a wolf lol
> I love how red his ears are, beautiful coat!


Thanks!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

hah! Had someone at a park keep asking me "why I was walking a wolf, and did it bite?" It wasn't even my white shepherd. Last time I checked, there weren't too many black and tan saddleback wolves roaming around, but whatever.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So very cute! My Karat reminds me of a bear , Max a wolf and Luna a cross between a wolf and bear. One day little kids yelled out look wear wolves! 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

sebrench said:


> hah! Had someone at a park keep asking me "why I was walking a wolf, and did it bite?" It wasn't even my white shepherd. Last time I checked, there weren't too many black and tan saddleback wolves roaming around, but whatever.


You obviously haven't heard of the rare German Wolf


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> So very cute! The sables remind me of wolves. One day little kids yelled out look wear wolves!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love them! Yes, it's always the kids lol


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Kids are the best they can always make you laugh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Jenny720 said:


> Kids are the best they can always make you laugh!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh boy don't I know! I was a kids summer camp counselor for 8 summers in HS & college. fun times


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I worked at a summer camp in NH for three summers. I led backpacking trips in the White Mnts though, not a counselor. I was ready for my own space (or tent) at the end of the day.


----------



## mike4625 (Apr 25, 2018)

looks like a gsd to me and a beautiful one


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

mike4625 said:


> looks like a gsd to me and a beautiful one


Haha thank you & I was completely kidding with my coworker. Rollo is registered (GSD) I have all the paperwork, but it’s fun to mess with my coworkers ?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@Jenny720 that is definitely a wolf.We'll miss you and Chuck


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Yep, wolf, no question! Astalavista Chuck, it was fun watching your adventures up to now, but calling that wolf a GSD is inexcusable...LOL!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My chihuahua is really a chupacabra pup.


----------



## Jchrest (Jun 5, 2019)

My children are demon spawns straight from Hades. I’ve tried turning them over to animal sanctuaries for years, but they won’t even have them. I’ve been advised that euthanasia would be the best option to put them out of their misery, but I just can’t bring myself to do it.

Anyone willing to temp foster them for me while I recover? ???


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

tim_s_adams said:


> Yep, wolf, no question! Astalavista Chuck, it was fun watching your adventures up to now, but calling that wolf a GSD is inexcusable...LOL!


You've been like a father Tim!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

dogma13 said:


> @Jenny720 that is definitely a wolf.We'll miss you and Chuck


Thank you for the kind words! A bittersweet ending this is lol


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

That hilarious! It's usually the kids I've found. I took Shelby black/red saddle back to a parade and a little girl said "Look mom it's a wolf!" 

Another person thought she was a puppy at first and then said she must be mixed because she's so small. 22" and 50#


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Kazel said:


> That hilarious! It's usually the kids I've found. I took Shelby black/red saddle back to a parade and a little girl said "Look mom it's a wolf!"
> 
> Another person thought she was a puppy at first and then said she must be mixed because she's so small. 22" and 50#


It definitely is kids! haha The other thing at play is that Rollo is huge (100+lbs) so that seems to make people "more conviced" that he's a wolf. What are ya gonna do


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

People would sometimes wonder if my Shiloh shepherd was a wolf, because of her black and silver colour:


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> People would sometimes wonder if my Shiloh shepherd was a wolf, because of her black and silver colour:


Cool! Do Shiloh's not all have long coats?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

No, the preference is for long coats, but as long coat is recessive to stock coat, some of them have stock coats. My preference was for a smooth (stock) coat!

Here's my female's daddy: He was a very handsome boy!

Mom was a stock coat.


----------



## caprine20 (Jun 10, 2019)

Love when people are so sure of their mistakes!

With a dark sable long-coated GSD, I'm getting pretty used to no one believing me that she is a shepherd, but today I had a guy WITH a sable GSD ask me what kind of dog mine was. So apparently I have a wolf, too.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Do you have a niece, or a neighbour's child, who could dress as Little Red Riding Hood, so you can update your computer background photo?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> No, the preference is for long coats, but as long coat is recessive to stock coat, some of them have stock coats. My preference was for a smooth (stock) coat!
> 
> Here's my female's daddy: He was a very handsome boy!
> 
> Mom was a stock coat.


I love them! Such beautiful dogs ?


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> Do you have a niece, or a neighbour's child, who could dress as Little Red Riding Hood, so you can update your computer background photo?


I was thinking I could dress as little (big) riding hood! Lol


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yeah, Dad was quite the looker, but unfortunately, my female had temperament problems (extremely fearful) and had to be rehomed. Very disappointing, as I bought her as a potential breeding dog. But one of the rules for the ISSR (breed founder's registry) is ALL breeding dogs MUST pass a temperament test, as well as having passing hips and elbows.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> Yeah, Dad was quite the looker, but unfortunately, my female had temperament problems (extremely fearful) and had to be rehomed. Very disappointing, as I bought her as a potential breeding dog. But one of the rules for the ISSR (breed founder's registry) is ALL breeding dogs MUST pass a temperament test, as well as having passing hips and elbows.


Is temperament somewhat of a problem with Shiloh’s? I feel like I’ve heard that before...although every breed has dogs with temperament issues


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

It was a HUGE problem with the ISSR dogs! I once went through the training forum and made a list of all the threads that dealt with dogs with fear issues. It was a real eye-opener!

I no longer follow what's happening with the breed, since the death of Tina Barber, the breed founder, so I don't know if that's still the case, or if the other rival registries have been able to lick the problem.

The breed was mainly based on American lines, many of which have temperament problems, then when she outcrossed to a dog that was (supposedly) a cross between a giant malemute and a German shepherd, things seemed to get even worse...:crying:

The fall I got my dog, we were out in the woods while someone was shooting a deer hunting rifle. She looked up briefly at the first noise, then went back to sniffing a bush. She also stood beside me while we watched an excavator dig up the sidewalk, put her nose into strollers, and kissed babies. About 9 months, everything went south, and when she saw my best friend approaching us on the street, she tried to run away and hide! She was suddenly afraid of children, men, bicycles, loud noises...EVERYTHING! One day, a small off leash puppy came running up to greet her, and she freaked so badly she tore the leash out of my hand. When I took her to training classes, she would hide underneath my chair, and refuse to take even very high value treats, like chicken.

Everyone said, "oh, she's going through a fear period" Well, she never grew out of the 'fear period', so I rehomed her at the age of 2. :frown2:


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Sunsilver said:


> It was a HUGE problem with the ISSR dogs! I once went through the training forum and made a list of all the threads that dealt with dogs with fear issues. It was a real eye-opener!
> 
> I no longer follow what's happening with the breed, since the death of Tina Barber, the breed founder, so I don't know if that's still the case, or if the other rival registries have been able to lick the problem.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear that - but it's admirable you made the best decision for you! My family has always had GSDs, Rollo is the first dog thats fully mine. But before I got him I was researching tons on Shilohs (they are beautiful) but I heard a lot of cautionary stories such as yours Sunsilver and there were no breeders near me. I'm so glad to have Rollo (remember he is a wolf, no longer GSD lol) but man are they a fascinating breed! Rollo's confidence is maybe his best quality it allows us to train & have fun in so many different environments


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> Do you have a niece, or a neighbour's child, who could dress as Little Red Riding Hood, so you can update your computer background photo?


Dunkirk, I'm still looking for a little red riding hood outfit, they seem to be all out of male 6'8 costumes let me know if you have any leads


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Chuck94! said:


> I'm sorry to hear that - but it's admirable you made the best decision for you! My family has always had GSDs, Rollo is the first dog thats fully mine. But before I got him I was researching tons on Shilohs (they are beautiful) but I heard a lot of cautionary stories such as yours Sunsilver and there were no breeders near me. I'm so glad to have Rollo (remember he is a wolf, no longer GSD lol) but man are they a fascinating breed! Rollo's confidence is maybe his best quality it allows us to train & have fun in so many different environments


Difference between Shiloh and GSD:

My first registered GSD was scared of children at first because her breeder had never exposed her to them. I took her to a playground near a schoolyard one day, and invited the kids over to give her treats, under my careful supervision. A couple of sessions cured her.

I tried that with my Shiloh, too. She was just as scared of the 50th child she met as she was of the first! I can recall only ONE occasion where she overcame her fear enough to take a treat from a child.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Chuck94! said:


> Dunkirk, I'm still looking for a little red riding hood outfit, they seem to be all out of male 6'8 costumes let me know if you have any leads



How about blending a santa claus suit with a superman or musketeer's cloak? Or ask your Mum (Mom).


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

People should do real research on what kind of dog they get as dogs get dumped left and right. Any line or breed of dog can have a bad temperament. I adore my American show line great dog.not perfect but close enough. Best dog I ever had. My life will never be the same without him in. He brings a strong good fun energy into this home. My daughter walked both dogs through a crowded concert in the fog on the beach with screaming babies inches away. Music so loud I felt like a had gone dead walking my the stage. I would only hope they get a dog as great as Max and Luna as so many great stories and memories that helped my entire family grow through some pretty rough times. 

Lol! Red riding hood at least you have your costume picked out! Halloween Sadly around the corner - so not want this summer to end. It sounds like that cape will have to be custom made lol!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Dunkirk said:


> How about blending a santa claus suit with a superman or musketeer's cloak? Or ask your Mum (Mom).


Currently looking into it..


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Jenny720 said:


> People should do real research on what kind of dog they get as dogs get dumped left and right. Any line or breed of dog can have a bad temperament.


Jenny, I knew the breeder, and saw the pups being born in this case. I also knew the mother and father (owned by the breeder) and I even knew many dogs from the previous generation (mother and father's siblings.) There was NOTHING that raised any red flags.

She showed no fearing during the puppy evaluation that was done at 8 weeks, and as I said above, she was fine up until about 9 months - gunshots, noisy machinery, kids, etc. Then, BOOM! Everything changed. And there were no bad experiences with people or other dogs that triggered it. 

To say it was a big disappointment was putting it mildly...:crying:

All I can say is, sometimes poop happens, even when you do EVERYTHING right!

The only thing that MIGHT have raised a red flag was hearing the breed founder and dog owners talking about 'fear periods'. This was something new to me, but at that point, having never raised a puppy that young, I thought, okay, I don't know everything. Guess this is something that happens.

I've raised several German shepherd pups since then. Guess what? They DON'T HAVE fear periods!!


----------

